# Scorpio 9mm Luger 9x19 Ammo



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with the Scorpio brand of ammunition? I'm thinking of buying 1000 rounds for $539.99 but don't want to end up with junk. Probably decent target ammo maybe?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ActionJackson said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Scorpio brand of ammunition? I'm thinking of buying 1000 rounds for $539.99 but don't want to end up with junk. Probably decent target ammo maybe?


Never heard of it before but that don't mean squat.

Heck, I've spent $540 bucks on more worthless stuff than some no-name ammo. Go for it but post a review!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope, never heard of it.

Probably some fly by night company trying to get in on the panic.

Did a quick search, most places are sold out of it, made in the Czech republic, same as S&B.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Nope, never heard of it.
> 
> Probably some fly by night company trying to get in on the panic.
> 
> Did a quick search, most places are sold out of it, made in the Czech republic, same as S&B.


I found it on MilitaryShooters.com. One of my customers is the daughter-in-law to the man who either owns the site or is closely associated with it. They have some ammo still available but are out of some as well. I have a ton of 9mm but I anticipate that when Biden finalizes his theft of the election then ammo is going to be even more difficult to get than it is now.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

According to this Reddit conversation, it appears that the ammo is acceptable. I think I'm going to snatch it up while I can.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hvjjih/scorpio_9mm_any_good/


----------

